# Finished my Halloween lamp yesterday....



## Victor Meldrew (Oct 19, 2016)

I've always been a Halloween fan. Every year when October finally arrives, I try to get into the spirit by making my own decorations. Last year it was these outdoor hanging Jack-O-Lanterns.

I made them from Little Caesars pizza box lids...











They are the same four, one pic is of the front side and the other is of the back side. I had to paint the one side black to cover up the Little Caesars graphics anyway, so I figured why not make it a reverse image. 

They hang from the trees outside in the front yard, so this year I had to clear coat them to protect them from the rain. I also have a witch on a broomstick and a bat.

Anyway, after that was done, I started on my lamp last week. 

I used a crappy old table lamp that I had gotten at a yard sale back in the 90's. I stopped using it a long time ago and it was just gathering dust in the storage room. Was going to toss it or give to Goodwill.

Anyway, this is the "before" pic...






And these are some "after" pics...














Still needs a little work. I'm not really wild about the decals on the lower portion. A little too "cutesy". For next year, I hope to find a good scary skull or something. And the base needs some trim around the edge, too. 

Maybe I can find some 1" tape with an orange and black design to put around the bottom edge.

Other than that, I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out.

Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 19, 2016)

Very nice, Victor, you are very creative.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm not into Halloween Victor, but those are very cute, good job!


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 19, 2016)

Nice job there, Victor! It looks like you enjoy the planning as much as the doing.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 19, 2016)

What a terrific job!!! Something I've learned to love is Day of the Dead skulls. It's too bad you don't live closer. Me and best buddy have two of the more elaborate yards in our neighborhoods. He goes all out, so many ghouls and ghostie figures he almost runs out of room.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Oct 19, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> What a terrific job!!! Something I've learned to love is Day of the Dead skulls. It's too bad you don't live closer. Me and best buddy have two of the more elaborate yards in our neighborhoods. He goes all out, so many ghouls and ghostie figures he almost runs out of room.



Thanks!!!

I have a sheet of DotD stickers I was going to apply a couple of to the lower section, but because of the odd, compound curve of the piece, they wouldn't stick to it right.


----------



## jujube (Oct 19, 2016)

Very clever!


----------



## Carla (Oct 19, 2016)

Victor, you're quite artistic! Nice job!


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks jujube and Carla.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 19, 2016)

What a great job! Better than those store decorations you can buy. Happy Halloween!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 19, 2016)

Nice, Victor!


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks Ruth and Nancy!!!


----------



## jnos (Oct 19, 2016)

I love DIYers. Great job. For a shade less cutesy than a plastic Jack O Lantern, how about something like this: http://www.worldmarket.com/product/tin+spider+candleholder+set+of+2.do?&from=fn

It's for for candles, but I bet you could figure out how to do something along those lines with a large can or bucket.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Oct 20, 2016)

jnos said:


> I love DIYers. Great job. For a shade less cutesy than a plastic Jack O Lantern, how about something like this: http://www.worldmarket.com/product/tin+spider+candleholder+set+of+2.do?&from=fn
> 
> It's for for candles, but I bet you could figure out how to do something along those lines with a large can or bucket.



Great idea!!! 

Though I wouldn't do a spider, they sell the same kind of metal thing with jack-o'-lantern faces at places like Michaels, Hobby Lobby and Pottery Barn. Maybe even find one cheap at Big Lots.

But you're right, I could do something better than the plastic candy bucket. I chose that to begin with because the plastic is translucent and allows light to pass through, which creates an orange glow. 

Plus, it was cheap.... :bigwink: (paid a buck for it)

Thanks for the suggestion, though!!! 

Exactly what I meant when I said any suggestions would be welcome!!!


----------



## maggiemae (Oct 20, 2016)

Great ideas!  Also, the best thing is that they are re-purposed items!  Victor, you did a wonderful job!


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks, maggiemae!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 20, 2016)

Very cool, Victor!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Oct 23, 2016)

Great lamp. I really like it


----------

